#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Archie equation coefficients

## kochichiro

Hello guys, right now I am dealing with low-resistivity laminated reservoir (thin sand-shale sequences). We have large number of conventional logs (sonic, gamma ray, laterals, etc), but now we are planning to run NMR and FMI tools.
    To prove usage of these tools we want to run saturation calculation with different Archie equation coefficients. 


    So can someone provide me numerical values of these coefficients for different low-resistivity reservoirs?See More: Archie equation coefficients

----------


## mostafa_monir

I will ask one of my best freinds about it and feed you back ,just send me of ur detailed questions and i will let him answer it 
mostafa_monir2003@yahoo.com

----------


## petrophysicist

usually m, n, and a coefficients are used with standard values if there is no core data so 
you can try m=2, n=2 , a=1 if you have low porosity sands. or a=0.81 if you have high porosity sands (phi>15%).
if u need any help just let me know.

----------


## kochichiro

Yes, I know about standard values m = 2, n = 2 and a = 1. You see usage of these values gave us 100 % water saturation in interval of interest, but after it was perforated the well gave us 700 bbl/day of oil without any water. I know that in current situation we need to perform NMR and acquire porosity and saturation from it. I heard that one can use NMR water saturation values to match with Archie equation coefficients. So we want to drill a new well on the field to make NMR and other modern loggings and after that obtain Archie equation for our reservoir. Than we can perform re-interpretation of old well logs to reduce logging costs.
Have someone do such things before and could someone obtain m, n, a values for similar case?

----------


## petrophysicist

please send me the logs and then i can help you.
may be you have a low resistivity pay or something like this which you have to be very careful in extracting RW, so i could help if i see the logs.

----------


## kochichiro

Hello Dear Friend, sorry for a delay it takes time to arrange this logs. If you still can help me, please provide me your e-mail and Ill send you las files.

----------


## petrophysicist

hello,
my mail is geology5500@yahoo.com

----------


## Yengineer

Is the interval cored?
What about measuring the electrical properties directly on cores?

----------


## haytham_elmisry

Allah yenawar ya petrophysicist

----------


## p_miar

Dear Kochichiro,

If you have FRF (Formation Resistivity Factor), I can give you the exact value of the Archie parameters at each depth you have the FRF.

----------


## emmabosco

Please can any one assist me with the following Data in the Gas pipeline:
Static temperatures,Static pressures,Static densities,Static gas constants, From Emmanuel,Master Student,Nigeria.

----------

